# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Zonja e Zezë Nexhmije Hoxha

## Veshtrusja

Zonja e Zezë Nexhmije Hoxha
autor: Fahri BALLIU
Shtepia Botuese "55"


fq. 206

...

*XIX.*

Ne qofte se ne bllok shtrengatat politike po mblidhnin rete perballe nje banaliteti, perballe nje jete boshe, perballe zilive dhe zhvatjeve te fondeve publike ne Shqiperi, jashte Tiranes dhe brenda Tiranes varferia kishte mbathur cizmet e mortit: uzinat, kombinatet, kishin humbur rrenjesisht frytshmerine; pervojate me miser kubik e me "shpikje" te tjera socialiste nuk po e rrisnin prodhimin. Ne keto kushte shteti po pozicionohej jo me perballe armiqsh te vecante, por perkunder vete popullit, i cili nuk mund ta mbante me tej frymen me parakalime, jubile, pllakata, heronj te punes socialiste qe punonin per shekullin e ardhshem dhe ushqeheshin me mish vetem nje here ne jave.

I vetmi ngushellim i popullit ishte se ndjente qe tragjedi te reja do te zhvilloheshin ne Olimpin qesharak provincial te Bllokut. Aty do te vijonin betejat per te ngrene kokat e njeri-tjetrit dhe kjo, sidoqofte, ishte nje shfaqje qe duhej ndjekur jo pa entuziazem dhe besim se e nesermja mund ta...

(vijon)

----------


## Veshtrusja

fq. 207

...sherbente kete zezone vrastare, qe quhej "diktature e proletariatit".

Pikerisht ne zyrat e Institutit te Studimeve Marksiste-Leniniste lindi projekti shkaterrimtar, rrenues, i tufezimit. Dhe keto ide do te perbenin ate mashtrim te madh, me lopet qe do te dorezoheshin ne stallen e perbashket, permes loteve te vogelusheve qe njomnin buzet me qumeshtin e atyre, permes qarjeve dhe ulerimave e psheretimave te pleqve, nen tingujt e orkestrave muzikore te komiteteve te partise. C'eshte kjo keshtu? C'behet keshtu?! Ne keto e siper ne shtepine e Nexhmijes njera nuse blen qen dhe tjetra blen nje balo te madh, per inat! Dhe i gjithe Blloku zgjohet nga gjumi, ne sherrnajen e te dy qenve!

* * *

Ne mesnaten e 17 dhe 18 dhjetorit 1981 behet me e qarte se kurre formula politike e zbulimit dhe e leximit me te kthjellet, qe quhet Nexhmije Hoxha. Eshte pikerisht vrasja e Mehmet Shehut dhe ndodhemi ne 10-vjecarin 1973-1983, ne kohen me te pergjakshme te Partise Komuniste Shqiptare. Ne kete dhjetevjetesh, kur jane flijuar qindra jete njeresish qe nga kupola deri ne kocken e varfer te popullit, pergatitet skema e trashegimit te pushtetit, e perfaqesuar dhe e interpretuar nga aktori Ramiz Alia i cili, perkunder dukjes se opinioneve ndaj tij, qenkej fort i afte per te care ne shtigjet e zymta te pritave vdekjeprurese, te pergatitura nga klanet kurthngritese.

(vijon)

----------


## Veshtrusja

fq. 208

Akoma me e ngaterruar behet kjo gjendje, kur pushteti ishte, tani, ne prag te trashegimise, por tragjedia dhe drama luhej ne Tirane vecse skenaristet apo producentet ndodheshin ne nje qender kryesore, qe ishte Beogradi dhe pastaj te tjeret leviznin sipas mases dhe peshes, qe nga Moska ne Paris.

Asgjesimi i Mehmet Shehut ishte nje pike kulmore e veprimtarise se Nexhmije Hoxhes. Ne qofte se dora e saj nuk dukej gjekundi lart e poshte, gjer ne vitet '77, por edhe me tej, deri ne '80-n, ne historine e pergjakshme te eliminimit te Mehemet Shehut, ajo eshte kapitene e furtunes politike, deri ne imtesite. Eshte ky casti historik qe ajo u paraprin shijeve dhe vendimeve te Enver Hoxhes. Madje, eshte ky i fundit qe e luan skemen qe e ka shkruar vete Nexhmija. Ne kete moment, Nexhmija kryen tri detyra: e mbikqyr Enver Hoxhen per te mos dale prej tij asnje vendim apo kunderveprim, qe nuk do te ishte ne perkitje me qellimin per te nxjerre Ramiz Aline ne krye te udheheqjes shqiptare. Dhe kjo perben vepren e dyte te Nexhmijes. Sa per te treten, detyra e saj eshte goditja e pameshirshme qe ajo ndermerr kunder cilitdo shkembi qe i del para rruges, duke shtypur me rul edhe guralecet. Njesoj e perbindshme ndaj te gjitheve, ajo do te shfaqte ne keto rrethana nje energji te pazakonte. Dhe eshte ky perkushtim i tejmasshem qe perben synimin dhe investimin politik te saj.

Viti 1981 eshte fytyra, portreti, mesazhi, dokumenti, qe le per kohet e ardhshme figurina politike, qe quhet Nexhmija Hoxha. Kaq e vertete eshte kjo sa, ne kete fundjete te saj, ajo...

(vijon)

----------


## Veshtrusja

fq. 209

...u detyrua te botoje nje liber te vellimshem me titullin "Miqesi e tradhtuar", qe i kushtohet te gjithe ndeshjes me ish-kryeministrin Mehmet Shehu. Ne te vertete titulli eshte i gjetur shume mire, pavaresisht se libri eshte botuar ne menyre ilegale, pa parametra profesionale te publikuar dhe, ne te vertete, e gjithe ceshtja eshte e mberthyer ne pyetjen: Kush eshte tradhtari?

Mehmet Shehu kishte arritur te krijonte staturen e nje shtetari komunist me te gjitha cilesite qe i duheshin per t'u renditur nga vete opinioni i brendshem, si figura numer dy e pushtetit. Mehmet ishte nje nga krijuesit e ferrit komunist ne Shqiperi dhe kishte zhvilluar vete, me aftesite e tij, nje vellim pune te pazakonte. Ai ishte sjelle gjate luftes si nje ushtarak i afte dhe mizor; por pervoja e tij, vit pas viti, gjithsesi kishte arritur ta bente ate nje njeri qe ngjallte besim te njerezit me te cilet punonte te cilet, gjithashtu, e pranonin vrazhdesine e tij, per hir te faktit qe ai ishte i drejtperdrejte me antipatite dhe me simpatite e tij. Nga ana tjeter, ashkeshortja e tij ishte, gjithashtu, nje figure qe koha e shnderronte CV-ne e saj ne vlera brenda kornizes se diktatures. Ajo, ashtu si Nexhmija prane Enverit, nuk mund te ishte nje grua shtepie, por nje faktor politik aktiv, qe here ia ngrinte piket te shoqit, here ia ulte gjithnje brenda vlerave, rktereve dhe kodit qe kishte shoqeria shqiptare ne ato vite.

Mehmeti nuk ishte kujdesur qe te kishte klan te tijin ne kupolen udheheqese apo me poshte se ajo; por vetvetiu ai kishte simpatizante dhe mund te themi se gjendej nje fryme e percaktuar nga shume kuadro qe e pelqenin stilin dhe...

(vijon)

----------


## Veshtrusja

ika tani se me mori uria  :ngerdheshje: , ndonjehere tjeter kur te keme me shume nge do e perfundoj kapitullin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DYDRINAS

OPINION

Zonja e zezë duhet të flasë për Enverin, si kuisling i Titos

14-03-2009 / Nga Ramiz Lushaj

1. Vejusha Nexhmije, përndryshe Zonja e Zezë e Kombit, nëperkon, edhe sot (13.03.2009) në një media kundër projekt-ligjit për ish-të përndjekurit politik, duke vjellur me frymën e Enveriadës lidhur me keqinterpretimin e kuqotrajtimin e etikimin e tyre si Kolaboracionistë, pavarësisht faktit se ligji i pritshëm këtë çështje e vështron objektivisht e zbaton praktikisht rast pas rasti, etj. 
Mirëpo, kjo si kjo, bën mirë të flasë për vet Enverin si Kuisling i Titos.
Enveri, me spaleta gjeneral-leitnant i luftës partizane, një ushtar-leckë i Titos, i bylmyer e kaplyer nga sindroma sulltanore, kreu zgjedhjen e zgjidhjen tradhtare duke ia hipotekuar Jugosllavisë në mënyrë diplomatike e gjeo-politike Kosovën Dardane e treva të tjera etnike shqiptare,në Konferencën e Jaltës, (4-11 shkurt 1945), për të marrë e mbajtur privilegjet e dhjamura e të përgjakshme si Sulltan i kuq i RPSH e RPSSH.

2. Jo vetëm themelimin e PKSH, por edhe Luftën në vitet 1941-1945, e sinkronizoi, motivoi e montoi sipas direktivave të Titos për ...ngritjen e lëvizjes partizane në Kosovë e Metohi (KOSMET) për të zbutur ndjenjën antiserbe mes kosovarëve Në këto 5 vite, i përdredhur ideologjikisht  e vjelur politikisht nën ombrellën e oreksin e Titos, në cilësinë formale si Komandant i Përgjithshëm i UNCLSH, nuk ka asnjë vendim zyrtar publik e botërisht që i shpallë luftë diktaturës së zezë fashiste, përkundrazi ka me dhjetra vendime, akte e marrëveshje të aliazhuara me Titon e PKJ për instalimin e institucionalizimin në Shqipëri të diktaturës së kuqe të  komunizmit jugosllav në vitet 1941-1948, që vazhduan me infiltrime e inspirime në mes tyre deri edhe në botën e përtejme.

3. Me udhër të Titos i çoi mbi 20 mijë forca partizane të inkuadruara në  Divizionin V-S, VI-S e formacione të tjera në Kosovën Dardane, etj. duke nisur nga fundtetori 1944 duke e legalizuar ripushtimin jugosllav të kësaj treve etnike shqiptare.
Ndërkohë që: a) Kosova ishte e cliruar para Shqipërisë e Jugosllavisë, si Gjakova më 15 tetor 1944 e deri edhe Mitrovica më 21 nëntor 1944), b) Nga Kosova, sipas një burimi në MPJ Britanike, trupat gjermane u tërhoqën nga 19 nëntori 1944. c) Përpjekjet e Ushtrisë NacionalClirimtare Jugosllave për të dërguar trupa në Kosovë ishin të dështuara dhe, sipas dokumentave, për shkak të dështimit të tyre të plotë në Kosovë dhe të ashpërsisë së shqiptarëve kundër serbëve shumica e partizanëve (jugosllavë) e shihnin me pesimizëm mundësinë e marrjes së Kosovës pa luftë. d) Kosova i kishte formacionet e veta luftarake në  luftë kundër  forcave pushtuese serbo-malazeze-maqedonase për të mbrojtur tokën e identitetin e vet etnik, për të  sanksionuar e ndërtuar ardhmërinë e vet sipas Kartës së Atlantikut të vitit 1941 e vendimeve të Konferencës së Bujanit të  2 janarit 1944...

4. Këtë luftë enveriano-titiste në Kosovë, propaganda helmuese komuniste, e keqcilësoi, jo vetëm si nacional-clirimtare, por edhe internacionaliste në ndihmë të  popujve vëllezër të Jugosllavisë (!)
Ndërkohë që: a) Nuk ishte nacionale, por u kthye në një luftë civile në përmasa tragjike, për nga rastet e aktet, në të gjitha rajonet e Kosovës, si, p.sh. në zonën epike të Drenicës  martire, në fshatrat rreth Cicavicës si në Dervar, Mihaliq, Shallc, Reznik, i pushkatuan 21 shqiptarë, mes tyre dy djemë 13 e 15 vjecarë e dy pleqë 80 vjecarë, etj., etj. b) Nuk ishte clirimtare, sepse e la Kosovën të okupuar ushtarakisht e në gjakderdhje dhe të aneksuar padrejtësisht e forcërisht Serbisë e RSFJ. c) Nuk ishte as internacionaliste, sepse luftohej në toka etnike shqiptare, në një trevë që pas luftës ishte shprehur me vendim legjislativ për bashkim me Shqipërinë, etj. d) Faktikisht nuk ishte as në ndihmë të popujve vëllezër të Jugosllavisë, sepse formacione ushtarake serbe, malazeze e maqedonase, i pushtuan përgjakshëm trevat shqiptare, si Kosovën legjendare (8 shkurt 1945-12 qershor 1999), sepse emisari besnik i Titos e bashkëpunëtori i ngushtë i Enverit, antishqiptari Vukmanovic Tempo, jo vetëm i quajti shqiptarët gjarpërinj, por u ngrit edhe kundër Marrëveshjes së Mukjes, e vrau dhe vllaun e vet për një takim me cetnikët shqiptarë...,etj. e) Kjo dërgatë luftarake e Enverit ishte nën kontrollin e plotë të Titos, në bashkëpunim efektiv me forcat shoviniste sllave, në bashkërendim operativ me OZN-an (UDB) Jugosllave dhe OZN-an në Kosovë të krijuar nga Rankovici (01.09.1944), cka e dëshmojnë vërtetësisht misionarët e huaj, emisarët jugosllavë e historianët shqiptarë.  f) Në trevat shqiptare si në Kosovë, etj. u kryen rekrutime me forcë të shqiptarëve në këto formacione, si dhe u kryen nga forcat partizane shqiptare vrasje, pushkatime, plagosje e deri djegje shtëpish të shqiptarëve, etj. Përkundrazi, shqiptarët  vendali i mirëpritën e ruajtën si vëllëzër të gjakut e tokës së vet, cka e tregon dhe fakti se patën vetëm rreth 700 të vrarë nga plumbat e sllavëve okupatorë, ku, shumica e tyre, nga sëmundjet e vështirësitë e motit, ndërsa, shqiptarët e Ish-Jugosllavisë, gjatë kësaj lufte (1941-1948 e vecanërisht 1944-1945) numërojnë  rreth 50 mijë të vrarë nga sllavët, ku një pjesë e tyre edhe nga lufta  vëllavrasëse... si në Drenicë, Tragjedinë e Tivarit, etj. etj.

5. Enveri kishte dhënë prova e kishte dëshmi se nuk ishte nacionalist, por as internacionalist, por vetëm një kuisling i Titos. a) Tutorët e tij jugosllavë, emisarët e Titos, si Popovic, Mugosha, Tempo, etj. kishin relatuar se Enveri nuk kishte as vizione e as iluzione për Kosovën, as për bashkimin me Shqipërinë të trevave shqiptare në Ish-Jugosllavi, prandaj e përzgjodhën me piketim e sforco në krye të PKSH. b)  Enveri dha prova besnikërie ndaj Titos edhe me sulmin ndaj Marrëveshjes së Mukjes të 1 gushtit 1943, edhe me ekzekutimet e porositura e luftën civile të nisur në Shqipëri me e ndaj të gjithë atyre nacionalistëve që ishin për bashkimin kombëtar shqiptar. c) Enveri nuk ka asnjë dokument  zyrtar, në emër të PKSH apo si Komandant i Përgjithshëm, (1941-1945) dërguar Titos apo PKJ ose Stalinit apo Kominternit, që tiu  kërkohet liria, pavarësia apo të drejta kushtetuese e demokratike për shqiptarët në Kosovë, Malin e Zi e Maqedoni, sic i kishin popujt e republikat e tjera në Jugosllavinë Federale të para apo pas LDB. d) Enveri jo vetëm e imitoi formën e praktikat e qeverisjes jugosllave sipas modelit të Konferencës së AVNOJ-it, në Jajcë në Bosnje-Hercegovinë, më 29 nëntor 1943, por edhe në frymëzim e zbatim të tyre, e organizoi në maj 1944 Kongresin e Përmetit, në ditëlindjen e Titos ( 25 maj 1892). e) Enveri, më tepër se vasal i Titos, ishte kuisling i tij, sepse me dërgimin e forcave partizane në trevat shqiptare si në Kosovë, etj. kontriboi efektivisht për ripushtimin jugosllav të Kosovës më 8 shkurt 1945 dhe nuk u largua prej andej gjersa u garantua plotësisht e terësisht se ato kishin mbetur në e nën Jugosllavinë Federale të Marshallit Tito.

6. Nisur nga të gjitha këto e të tjera theksojmë se Tito e keqpërdori Luftën Antifashiste Shqiptare e Enver Hoxhën për interesat e tij politike, diplomatike e shoviniste. Kjo duket në disa aspekte: a) Duke e ngritur figurën e vet në sytë e tryezat e Koalicionit Antifashist Botëror si lider i Lëvizjes Antifashiste në Ballkan, duke e përvetësuar, privuar e privatizuar si kontribut të vetin luftën në Shqipëri, etj. b) Nëpërmjet Enverit e emisarëve të tij në Shqipëri, u përpoqë të spostonte e sfumonte ndikimin e kontributet anglo-amerikane në Shqipëri. c) Tito, nëpërmjet kanaleve (in)formale dhe me të deleguarit e Curcillit e Stalinit në Shtabin e tij, iu kishte relatuar me kohë e hap pas hapi Të Mëdhenjëve të Kohës e këshilltarët diplomatikë të tyre, lidhur me qëndrimet garantuese  e veprimet projugosllave  të Enverit e PKSH për  Cështjen Shqiptare në terësi e në vecanti në Jugosllavi, lidhur me Kosovën, etj.
Prandaj, Tito, me vizionin e tij  diplomatik dhe duke mirëshfrytëzuar shërbesat e shërbimet antishqiptare të vasalit-kuisling të tij, Enver Hoxhës, ndërmori disa hapa kundër Cështjes Kombëtare Shqiptare. a) Kur Katër të Mëdhenjtë SHBA, Mbretëria e Bashkuar, Bashkimi Sovjetik e Kina, mbajtën Konferencën e Moskës, më 19-30 nëntor 1943, thirri menjëherë në Jajcë Konferencën e AVNOJ-it (29 nëntor 1943) dhe shpalli  fshurazi Jugosllavinë Federale, duke e lënë Kosovën si pjesë të Serbisë dhe pa ftuar asnjë shqiptar në punimet e vendimet e saj. b) Kur mori vesh se do të mblidhej një Konferencë Ndërkombëtare nga fundi i vitit 1943 (Konferenca e Teheranit) nga Tre të Mëdhenjtë, SHBA, Mbretëria e Bashkuar e BRSS, Tito lëshoi direktivën për të  cfuqizuar me cdo kusht e me cdo cmim Marrëveshjen e Mukjes e për të nisur terror ndaj nacionalizmit shqiptar, etj. c) Kur nisën takimet Curcill-Stalin, në tetor 1944, Tito urdhëroi që formacione partizane të Shqipërisë të hyjnë në Kosovë, Maqedoni e Malin e Zi. d) Kur Konferenca e Jaltës po vazhdonte punimet në ditën e pestë të saj, Tito, në bashkëndihmë me Enverin, kreu ripushtimin jugosllav të Kosovës.

7. Ndërkohë, Enver Hoxha, i ardhur në pushtet, në Shqipërinë e çliruar më 28 nëntor 1944, me ndihmen e sipas metodave të Titos, filloi të veprojë si një Republikë e Shtatë e Jugosllavisë, duke mos u marrë me interesat e kërkesat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës, etj. nën Jugosllavi. a) Enveri i mbajti forcat partizane në Kosovë e rrethina të tjera shqiptare deri në maj 1945, edhe pas ripushtimit ushtarak të Kosovës nga Tito më 8 shkurt 1945, duke iu krijuar premisa, kushte e dhënë kontribute  për tragjedinë e pashembulltë në histori ndaj trevave shqiptare, ku, deri më 1948, sipas të dhënave, rreth 50 shqiptarë janë vrarë në Kosovë, Maqedoni, Malin e Zi, etj. si mijëra të masakruar në zonën e Drenicës, në Mitrovicë, Gjilan, etj. etj. b) Nga viti 1944 deri më 1945, nisur nga vendimet e Konferencës së Bujanit (31 dhjetor 1943-2 janar 1944) për bashkim të Kosovës me Shqipërinë, nisur nga Ripushtimi Jugosllav i Kosovës më 8.02.1945 apo vendimeve të Kuvendit të Prizrenit, (8-10 korrik 1945)  për aneksimin e Kosovës Serbisë Federale në RF të Jugosllavisë,  nuk e ngriti zërin e nuk ndërmori veprime diplomatike, të paktën, që Kosova të gëzonte statusin si republikë e Jugosllavisë si republikat e tjera të Jugosllavisë artificiale dhe në kuadër të zbatimit të vendimeve të AVNOJ-it, e të mos mbetej e ankesuar ushtarakisht e administravisht nga Republika e Serbisë?! Edhe kur shkoi për vizitë në Beograd, tek Tito, më 1946, nuk e shkeli me këmbë e as nuk e pa me sy Kosovën Dardane, as Plavën e  Gucinë, as Tetovën e Strugën, por as nuk foli ndonjë fjalë të pritshme për to, për të ardhmen shqiptare të tyre? c) Edhe një fakt tjetër historik: Tirana, kryeqytet i Shqipërisë dhe Prizreni, kryqendra e Qarkut të Kosovës (1944-1947) u cliruan në të njëjten ditë: më 17 nëntor 1944. Atëherë, pse nuk e shpalli këtë ditë si datë të Clirimit të Shqipërisë, pasi shumë shtete të botës  ditën e clirimit të kryeqytetit të tyre e kanë edhe Ditë të Clirimit si Polonia, Rumania, Bullgaria, Cekosllovakia?! Pse e zgjodhi 29 nëntorin 1944,  njëlloj dhe në një ditë me Jugosllavinë, kur më 1944 e shpalli e festoi si Ditë të Clirimit 28 Nëntorin?!  d) Në mars-prill të vitit 1945, ishte bashkorganizator në Tragjedinë e Tivarit, ku u masakruan 3.760 shqiptarë, të cilët kaluan besëprerë nëpër territorin e Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë(!).  e)  Nisi një luftë të fshehtë dhe të hapur kundër  Amerikës e Mbretërisë së Bashkuar, duke krijuar në bashkëpunim me Titon Precedentin  e Kanalit të Korfuzit, fabrikimin e grupit armiqësor të Kënetës së Maliqit, të  grupit të deputëtëve, etj.. deri në largimin e misioneve diplomatike të këtyre dy vendeve mike e aleate nga Shqipëria, keqtrajtimin në koordinim me Beogradin e Moskën të cështjes shqiptare si me minat ne Korfuz, etj. në OKB, etj. f) Tregtinë shkëmbyese të Tiranës me Beogradin lidhur me marrjen si pengje të nacionalistave shqiptarë që iknin nga përndjekjet inkuizicioniste të rregjimit komunist bolshevik të Enverit.
Pra, e thënë shkurt e saktësisisht, teksa vejusha Nexhmije nis e flet e përflet për rishkrimin e historisë, i duhet kujtuar nga politika e vepruar nga historia, për të dhënë të plotë portretin e Enverit si Kuisling i Titos, si tradhtar i Çështjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, që e la Shqipërinë pa Kosovën e Kosovën pa Shqipërinë, që e la Kombin Shqiptarë të coptuar brenda Jugosllavisë Federale, Bashkimit Sovjetik të vogël, në tre republika të saj, të Serbisë, Malit të Zi e Maqedonisë. Në këtë çështje përgjegjësia historike e Enver Hoxhës është e mbetet që nuk deshti të ndërmerrte hapa për parandalimin e kësaj tragjedie kombëtare, që u hodh në veprime politiko-ushtarake kundër interesave kombëtare shqiptare, që nuk e ngriti zërin as për të drejtat e Kosovës, etj. siç i kishin republikat e tjera të kësaj federate të shpikur, që bëri ato cka donte Tito e Titizmi me të vetmin qëllim për të mbetur vetë si një Sulltan i kuq bolshevik në RPSH e RPSSH, që e përdori si Sulltanat të tij e të Nexhmijes.
... 

55

----------


## DYDRINAS

Vetëvrasja e Mehmetit,zbulohet në Arkiv arka me dokumente që iu dorëzua Nexhmijes

» Vendosur: 14/04/2009 - 12:15
•  

Të tjera fakte mbi vrasjen e bujshme të Mehmet Shehut. Sapo i ka ofruar lexuesit një përmbledhje historike me atentatet më të bujshme të shekullit të kaluar në politikë dhe ende ka shumë për të nxjerrë në dritë. Drejtori i Arkivit të Ministrisë së Brendshme, Kastriot Dervishi, në një intervistë për “Panorama” thotë se është duke punuar për një libër mbi vrasjen e Mehmet Shehut. Përveç fakteve që ai sjell në librin “Plumba Politikës” mbi vrasje-vetëvrasjen, siç është rasti i telefonatës së fundit mes Enver Hoxhës dhe Mehmet Shehut, Dervishi hedh dritë mbi të tjera fakte. Një ndër to është urdhri i menjëhershëm, fill pas vrasjes, në datën 19 dhjetor ’81, për të “pastruar” çdo libër, apo parullë nga emri dhe fotografia e Shehut, që do të thotë përpara se grupi hetimor të zbardhte këtë çështje. Këtë e vërteton një faksimile e një urdhri me firmën e Kadri Hazbiut. Gjithashtu Dervishi përmend një “arkë sekrete” dokumentacionesh mbi gjithë jetën e Mehmet Shehut, e cila iu dorëzua Nexhmije Hoxhës.
Sapo keni botuar një libër për vrasjet e politikanëve në gati 100 vjet histori të shtetit shqiptar, cilat janë burimet që keni shfrytëzuar?
Burimet janë të së gjitha formave. Vijnë prej Arkivit Qendror të Shtetit dhe Arkivit të Ministrisë së Brendshme. Po ashtu janë shfrytëzuar edhe bibliotekat e vendit, në radhë të parë Biblioteka Kombëtare. Burimet janë të shënuara të gjitha me përjashtim të së dhënave të veçanta.
Një fakt interesant që del në librin tuaj është një telefonatë mes Mehmet Shehut dhe Enver Hoxhës, cili është burimi i këtij informacioni jo shumë të lakuar më parë?
Unë e kam sqaruar edhe në libër që kjo vrasje do të trajtohet prej meje në një botim të veçantë. Kështu që më duhet t’i përmbahem këtij formati. Është një material prej rreth 400 faqesh, i cili do të mbyllë edhe enigmat e tjera. Telefonata është përmendur edhe nga referues të tjerë gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve që është folur për këtë ngjarje. Sikurse ju thashë edhe më lart, më duhet t’i përmbahem deri në këtë pikë komentit rreth kësaj çështjeje.
Kapitullin për Mehmet Shehun ju e quani “Vrasja me vetëvrasje”, si duhet ta kuptojmë këtë?
“Vetëvrasja” ka qenë forma më e lartë e përdorur kundër drejtuesve të lartë të Partisë së Punës. Në të 3 rastet më të përdorura, kundër Nako Spirut, Omer Nishanit dhe Mehmet Shehut, ngjashmëritë kanë qenë të mëdha. Mehmet Shehu nuk mund të kishte një fat tjetër. Duke filluar nga fakti se ai kishte mbaruar një shkollë amerikane dhe pavarësisht përkushtimit, që kishte treguar si komunist i devotshëm gjatë gjithë atyre viteve, nuk ishte i besueshëm në vazhdimin e linjave antishqiptare, që ishin në funksion dhe që kërkonin një njeri të besuar sikurse edhe ndodhi. Atij i ishte hapur një dosje në vitin 1947 nga shefi i Sigurimit të Shtetit të Tiranës, dosje e cila është asgjësuar pas ndryshimit të situatës në vitin 1948.
Ajo që ka ndodhur brenda shtëpisë së Mehmet Shehut së fundi, ishin vetëm aspektet teknike të eliminimit të njeriut që praktikisht duhej të ishte pasuesi i Enver Hoxhës.
Kam pasur raste të shikoj dokumentacionin e vetëv-rasjeve të tjera. Një rast ka qenë në Fier, kur ka vrarë veten një sekretar i parë i partisë atje, i akuzuar për gjoja sabotim në naftë. Nëse krahasohen foton me Mehmet Shehun, do vërehen ndryshimet e mëdha midis një vetëvrasjeve si kjo e Fierit dhe një vrasje si ajo e Tiranës. Partia dha një opinion të shpejtë për vrasjen e Mehmet Shehut. Kryeministri më jetëgjatë i Shqipërisë u varros po ashtu me të shpejtë. Televizioni i vetëm shtetëror e kaloi lajmin sikur të ishte fjala për vdekjen e ndonjë sportisti veteran. Menjëherë kaloi në këngë e humor. Pse bëhej kjo, kur grupi hetimor nuk kishte dhënë akoma versionin nëse kishim të bënim me vrasje apo vetëvrasje, pasi në të tilla raste ngrihen të dyja pistat e mundshme. Pra, menjëherë veproi i njëjti mekanizëm që ishte me vrasjen e Nako Spirut. Bëhet një mbledhje Byroje, kërkohet llogari, lihet një datë fikse për “mbledhjen e fundit” dhe si përfundim kjo mbledhje nuk mbahet, pasi aksidentalisht ose me ndërgjegje personi “vret veten”.
Dihej që në atë kohë vetëvrasje dënohej nga PPSH-ja, por deri kur grupi hetimor e shpalli këtë gjë, janë ndërmarrë nga Partia veprime që e quanin të mirëqenë versionin e “vetëvrasjes”. Kështu ka ndodhur me dosjen hetimore të Mehmet Shehu e bën “armik” atë në përfundim të hetimeve. Më 19 dhjetor 1981 kanë nisur njoftimet sekrete për të hequr çdo gjë që lidhje me emrin e Mehmet Shehut. Më 23 dhjetor 1981, me nënshkrimin e Feçor Shehut dhe Manush Myftiut, Komisioni i Internimit dhe Dëbimit, ka vendosur internimin e familjarëve të Mehmet Shehut. Një ditë më vonë Enver Hoxha bën daljen e parë publike në Galerinë e Arteve Figurative duke pasur në krah Ramiz Alinë dhe Kadri Hazbiun. Për opinionin këta u dukën si pasardhës të mundshëm të Hoxhës. Koha e tregoi se kush ishte. Qëndrimin zyrtar ndaj cilësimit armik, PPSH do ta merrte shumë vonë.
Thuhet se Mehmet Shehu është ankuar për përgjimin e telefonit, ekzistojnë materiale që vërtetojnë diçka të tillë?
Mehmeti nuk mund të ankohej për përgjim se e dinte që formalisht kryeministri dhe anëtari i Byrosë Politike nuk mund të përgjoheshin. Kujt do t’i ankohej Mehmet Shehu?
Së dyti, informacion për këtë përgjim kishte vetëm një grup i vogël personash me lidhje të fortë vertikale. Ky përgjim telefonash, që është pohuar edhe nga persona që kanë shoqëruar në atë kohë Mehmet Shehun.
Përveç vetëvrasjes që ashtu si thatë ju, dënohej nga PPSH, si u përligj etiketimi “armik i popullit”, për Mehmet Shehun?
Për gjëra që i kishin të tjerët, u akuzua Mehmet Shehu. Në Byronë Politike do të gjeje njerëz që i kishin vetë këto “poliagjenca”. Madje puna mund të shkonte shumë lart, deri tek artikuluesi bazë i tyre. Si bazë për këtë është përdorur “dokumenti” i ardhur nga Vjena e që u komentua këtu si çelësi i të gjithave. Për këtë dokument flet edhe Nexhmije Hoxha në librin “Miqësi e tradhtuar” ku trajton marrëdhënien e familjeve Hoxha – Shehu.
Ky i ashtuquajtur “dokument” i ardhur nga ambasada jonë në Vjenë që provonte “poliagjencën” e Mehmet Shehut, ka qenë një kombinacion, i krijuar me qëllim përligjjeje të asaj që do thuhej për Mehmet Shehun pas vrasjes së tij. Vjen një person në ambasadë dhe dorëzon një material disa kohë para vrasjes së Mehmet Shehut. E merr funksionari i besuar dhe e mbyll në kasafortë. Vjen momenti dhe përdoret. Unë kam pasur rastin të njihem e të bisedoj me personin që e ka përkthyer këtë material. Ai më ka thënë shprehimisht: “Nexhmije Hoxha gënjen kur thotë se ai material ka firmën e Mehmet Shehut. Në këtë material nuk ka firmë të Mehmet Shehut”. E theksoj këtë moment, pasi ishte e vetmja “provë” që interpretohej për të justifikuar veprimet që ishin bërë dhe që kishin lidhje me Mehmet Shehun.
Pasi keni studiuar këtë çështje, keni kaluar nëpër duar dokumente arkivore, sipas jush kush është shkaktari i vrasjes së Mehmet Shehut?
Përgjegjësja kryesore e kësaj çështjeje ka qenë Nexhmije Hoxha. Këtë e dëshmon edhe një arkë me materiale në ngarkim të Mehmet Shehut. Kjo ishte përgatitur nga grupi operativ i Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme për Nexhmije Hoxhën, e cila është shefja kryesore e gjithë kësaj pune, përgatitësja e pasardhësit të Enver Hoxhës dhe e ruajtjes së linjave të vjetra proserbe të pushtetit. Kjo arkë ishte plot me dokumentacion për Mehmet Shehun nga koha e rinisë e deri vonë. Çfarë funksioni kishte Nexhmije Hoxha që duhej ta merrte këtë informacion, i cili në rastin më të fundit i dërgohej vetëm sekretarëve të KQ të PPSH-së. Për çështjet e tjera rezervohem të shprehem.


Urdhri i Hazbiut, për heqjen e citateve
Nuk kishin kaluar as 24 orë nga vetëvrasja(vrasja) e Mehmet Shehut, kur PPSH-ja e shpalli ish-kryeministrin armik të popullit. Ende nuk ishte mbyllur procesi hetimor, kur çështja ishte mbyllur. Më 19 dhjetor 1981, ministri i Mbrojtjes së asaj kohe, Kadri Hazbiu, u drejtohet komandave të korpuseve, grupimeve operative, komandave të shkollave ushtarake, ishullit të Sazanit dhe të reparteve autonome të MMP, që të heqin të gjitha fotografitë, citatet dhe të gjithë urdhrat, që mbajnë firmën e Mehmet Shehut. Ky urdhër duhej të zbatohej deri në datën 22 dhjetor 1981. Më 23 dhjetor 1981, me nënshkrimin e Feçor Shehut dhe Manush Myftiut, Komisioni i Internimit dhe Dëbimit, ka vendosur internimin e familjarëve të Mehmet Shehut.


Arka me dokumente dorëzuar Nexhmije Hoxhës

Një arkë me materiale mbi jetën e Mehmet Shehut, prej rinisë së tij, deri në momentet e fundit të jetës iu dorëzuan Nexhmije Hoxhës. Sipas drejtorit të Arkivit të Ministrisë së Brendshme ajo ishte përgatitur nga grupi operativ i Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme për Nexhmije Hoxhën. Ky fakt e bën Nexhmije Hoxhën të dyshuarën kryesore si organizatore të gjithë kësaj çështjeje. Informacioni i mësipërm i dërgohej vetëm sekretarëve të KQ të PPSH-së.

Telefonata e fundit mes Enverit dhe Mehmetit

I lodhur nga atmosfera terrorizuese që zotëronte në mbledhjen e Byrosë Politike, Mehmet Shehu ka mbërritur në mbrëmje në shtëpi. Të gjithë atë mbrëmje kishin qenë kundër tij. Ndryshe nga herë e tjera anëtarët servilë të Byrosë Politike ishin në garë se kush ta sulmonte më parë. Pak minuta para se të futet në dhomën e tij, Mehmet Shehu i ka telefonuar Enver Hoxhës, të cilit i ka kërkuar takim të menjëhershëm dhe të shkurtër në mënyrë që mbledhja e nesërme e Byrosë të dilte një “gjë e pjekur”. Enver Hoxha ka refuzuar ta presë Mehmetin me arsyetimin se “kishte njerëz për darkë”. Në asnjë material apo të dhënë nuk vërtetohet se cilin ka pasur për atë natë “për darkë” Enver Hoxhë. Nëse Mehmet Shehu do të kishte ndërmend të vriste veten nuk kishte pse t`i telefononte Enver Hoxhës dhe t`i kërkonte takim. Nga ana tjetër nëse Enver Hoxha e priste në takim atë natë Mehmet Shehun, komprometohej i gjithë plani i tij për ta eliminuar atë natë atë. Atë mbrëmje, Mehmet Shehu pasi është përshëndetur me njerëzit e familjes, është futur në studion e tij dhe ka filluar të shkruajë autokritikën e kërkuar për ditën e nesërme.
Natyrisht një njeri që ka ndërmend të vrasë veten nuk merret me autokritika por me gjëra të tjera. Në këtë mënyrë ai ka shkruar për disa orë atë që do të thoshte të nesërmen para “shokëve të Byrosë”. Lëvizjet brenda shtëpisë së Mehmet Shehut kanë vazhduar deri në orën 1.30 të mëngjesit. Kjo do të thotë se vrasje para kësaj ore nuk ka pasur. Këtë e provon edhe fakti se djali i Mehmetit, Vladimiri ka kaluar pranë derës së Mehmetit në këtë orë dhe ai ka qenë akoma duke shkruar dhe me dritën e dhomës së pashuar. Mehmet Shehu kishte vite që flinte veç bashkëshortes së tij Fiqeretes. Mbase kjo gjë është shfrytëzuar me mjaft mjeshtri edhe nga ata që i sollën vdekjen.
Të nesërmen rreth orës 8.00 të mëngjesit familjarët e tij kanë vërejtur se Mehmet Shehu kishte vdekur. E para në krevatin e M. Shehut ka shkuar bashkëshortja. Truproja e M. Shehut ka lajmëruar Ramiz Alinë, i cili e ka pritur me gjakftohtësi e pa habi këtë ngjarje.

panorama

----------


## Borix

Lol, Nexhi qe u arrestua per torta buwahahahahah

E arrestoi kuislingu i vet, djali i maleve... lol

----------


## POKO

Ndiqeni kte emisione:

http://tvklan.tv/emisioni.php?id=2373#

----------

